# Bobcat cubbies



## Trigger69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Quick question for bobcat trappers, how long do you make your walk through cubbies? I know to make them 10"- 12" high and wide enough so the kitty can walk through, just don't know how long I should make them? I'll be trapping mountIan bobcats and using rabbit as bait. Gonna put traps at both ends Of cubbie. Any other suggestions are more then welcome since this will be my first attempt at the felines!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im no cat guy, but all ive read on the subject says to make em long enough to where the cat has to commit to the opening to reach the bait. If to short, they might try to "reach" in rather than walk over the trap to go in.


----------



## Trigger69 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was thinking of making em 3' long by 1' high with a rabbit as bait


----------

